

Pinterest to startups: devops is hard, but do it anyway - hinathan
http://gigaom.com/cloud/pinterest-to-startups-devops-is-hard-but-do-it-anyway/

======
salimmadjd
This is really a promo for Puppet conference more than anything about
pinterest's dev-ops.

~~~
mryan
Seconded - this is a bit light on content. Hopefully the post-conference talks
will be a bit meatier.

------
yoduh
"Informational article" style advertising. In this case the ad is for
Puppet/Chef.

